# Porch?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

A woman in her 80's is wanting me to build a Porch using 2X4 Joist, 1X6 on the Ramps.

Says she wants it solid but not to stand for long because she isn't going to live that long.

 Do as she wants it's her dime?

rockpile


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have used 2"x4" but put supports closer together, 3 on an 8' wide porch. 2"x4" 12" apart. 1" doesn't make much room to fasten the deck boards onto....James


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> A woman in her 80's is wanting me to build a Porch using 2X4 Joist, 1X6 on the Ramps.
> 
> Says she wants it solid but not to stand for long because she isn't going to live that long.
> 
> ...


I never allow a HO to tell me how to build (material wise). I tell them they can tell me what style they want, finishing detail etc., but I never allow a HO tell me how to build the structure. 

Liability falls on you if you build it too flimsy and someone, even HO gets hurt. 

2x4 for joists? Need a lot more detail like span, roof sitting on it etc....
I would barely go with 2x6 joists for a small width porch...too bouncy. My neighbors have a small width porch with 2x6 joists, and I'm like whoa! Just a few folks on it, with furniture, and it shakes...


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok it is 10X10. I'm going to put Joist 16 center.

Her Son lives next door and used 2X4 Joist on his large Deck. He was to build this Porch but never has time, I'm sure I start he will be over there.

No I don't trust the Joist but she insist and she is buying the material.

I was going to use 2X6 Joist and 3/4 Treated Plywood on the Ramps.

rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> Ok it is 10X10. I'm going to put Joist 16 center.
> 
> Her Son lives next door and used 2X4 Joist on his large Deck. He was to build this Porch but never has time, I'm sure I start he will be over there.
> 
> ...


Wow, 10x10 needs a lot more than 2x4. Most counties/states have span tables for joists. For that kind of span, I would be looking at PT 2x10 - 16" OC. I would refer to span tables for what you need. 
This deck must be sitting on the ground or close to it? 
3/4" PT ply for a ramp sounds good, provided framing underneath is sufficient.


----------



## KatsFarm (Sep 13, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> A woman in her 80's is wanting me to build a Porch using 2X4 Joist, 1X6 on the Ramps.
> 
> Says she wants it solid but not to stand for long because she isn't going to live that long.
> 
> ...


Check with the town building inspector. When I built my first deck/porch, it was 10 x 16 and later I added another section of the same size to become the full length of the house. Anyway, it was set only about 30" above the ground and just to be safe I checked with our building inspector. I gave him a line drawing, and got his blessing. This being said... 2x4 joists would never get approved anywhere, I am pretty sure, unless it is actually resting on the ground. I have not seen any approved deck, floor or porch that used less than 2x10 joists. 

2x4's may save money, and may support the weight of an little old lady, but what about her patio furniture and guests? You could end up being responsible for damage and injuries. 

Just something more to think about. 2x10's don't cost that much more in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Check the building regs for your area. It's possible you could get in serious trouble for building it that way.

Plus, if she gets hurt because of that porch, her insurance company could come after you for it.

All in all, I think it's a bad idea. It doesn't matter whose dime it is.


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I've used 2X4 floor joists several times.... in chicken coops. Never where any human will stand. Built a deck with my brother in law. He wanted it so he could park a tank on it. Used 2X12's 12"on center, doubled at the outside and at any transition. It was a multi level deck and he would have parties with 30+ people on the deck, it never in jiggled.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well no codes or anything. It is going to be 3 foot off the ground. Her Sons Deck is basically on the ground.

rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Tall Grille said:


> I've used 2X4 floor joists several times.... in chicken coops. Never where any human will stand. Built a deck with my brother in law. He wanted it so he could park a tank on it. Used 2X12's 12"on center, doubled at the outside and at any transition. It was a multi level deck and he would have parties with 30+ people on the deck, it never in jiggled.


You and I have something in common...I wouldn't call it overbuilding, just building for every eventuality. Folks always want the minimal build, but then down the road they want to park that tank on it, and whine when they realize they can't. 
I always tell folks, I will build you something that will last forever, and look good doing it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd have to tell her "if that's the way you want it then you need to find someone else to build it."

WWW


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Height makes no difference, it is all in the support. On that 8' wide deck I built it had 3 2"x6" stringers under it, about 9" in from the edge, both sides, so only about 3' 4" between them. The 2"x6" treated stringers under them set on concrete pier blocks 4' apart. 2"x4"s were 12" on center. There was no give anywhere. I was told by the countythat I couldn't suppoert my front porches with a 2"x6" header but when he looked at it with the way it was built and the whole thing was a 1 piece truss, he signed of on it. Even told me it was the best way to keep head room and made it stronger than his suggestion....James


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't go smaller than 2X6, but anything bigger than 2X8 is overkill for a 10 X 10 deck. 

I'd use 5/4 decking boards for the ramps, but they will need some type of non-slip coating or they will be dangerous when wet.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok this is for my MIL . I told her half hour ago 2X4 scared the Heck out of me. She says I don't care I want 2X4.

rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> Ok this is for my MIL . I told her half hour ago 2X4 scared the Heck out of me. She says I don't care I want 2X4.
> 
> rockpile


Yeah, 2x4 on a 10' span scare the heck out of me too!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just put another support stringer under there, 4 instead of 3....James


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Rule of thumb for 2X floor & roof joists. On 16" centers, with appropriate bridging, the framing member will safely span 1.5X it's depth dimension. Examaples:
2x4 - Will span 6'
2x6 - Will span 9'
2x8 - Will span 12'
2x10 - Will span 15'
2x12 - Will span 18'

Type of lumber, slope of a roof, heavily loaded decks, etc. could make this vary a bit, but this is a good general rule to follow for the average carpenter.

The plan is bad, and you should not build something that will not work, regardless of owners instructions.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I would bet the difference in price between using 2x4 joists and 2x8 joist for that little porch is no more than $50.

If money is tight for your MIL please do all involved a favor and pay for it so it is done right.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok MIL asked BIL to go get the material and he refused said she doesn't need another Porch but he is getting $3,000 off her for a Mower because he don't want to take care of the one he has.

She called my wife wanting us to get the material and agreed to get 2X6 Joist and make the Porch 8'X10'.

rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> Ok MIL asked BIL to go get the material and he refused said she doesn't need another Porch but he is getting $3,000 off her for a Mower because he don't want to take care of the one he has.
> 
> She called my wife wanting us to get the material and agreed to get 2X6 Joist and make the Porch 8'X10'.
> 
> rockpile


LOL

Sounds like drama...thanks for that. 
So, is that 8' span on 2x6? You know, 2x8 doesn't look all that much different from 2x6...doubt someone whose not a builder would know the difference. Besides, the cost differential, as someone pointed out is minimal on the size of deck your building. If your MIL actually notices the difference, it'll be too late, and maybe you could brush it off or blame the lumber yard...lol

Never did mention how high off ground this is?


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

melli said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds like drama...thanks for that.
> So, is that 8' span on 2x6? You know, 2x8 doesn't look all that much different from 2x6...doubt someone whose not a builder would know the difference. Besides, the cost differential, as someone pointed out is minimal on the size of deck your building. If your MIL actually notices the difference, it'll be too late, and maybe you could brush it off or blame the lumber yard...lol
> ...


It's 3 foot off the ground.

rockpile


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

BIL informed me his deck is made with 2X4 floor joists 12 foot long 2 foot Center and it is solid and there is no reason for his mother to do different.

rockpile


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

rockpile1 said:


> BIL informed me his deck is made with 2X4 floor joists 12 foot long 2 foot Center and it is solid and there is no reason for his mother to do different.
> 
> rockpile


Then let him build it, and he can be responsible when someone falls through it in the future.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Then let him build it, and he can be responsible when someone falls through it in the future.


She has been trying to get him to build one he won't.

rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

rockpile1 said:


> BIL informed me his deck is made with 2X4 floor joists 12 foot long 2 foot Center and it is solid and there is no reason for his mother to do different.
> 
> rockpile


Haha....really?! 12ft span on 2x4s, 2' OC. 
Sounds like a trampoline to me. Well, BFF summed it up nicely. Even though one has only 3ft to fall, I would never entertain what your BIL has...never. 
Even if you don't have to follow code, a 2x4 at that span is a disaster waiting to happen. I hope your liability insurance is paid up...lol
Best.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok just got back home from building her Deck. First off no Codes and No Insurance.

She wanted it 8X10, 2X6 Joist, 5/8" X 6 Deck Boards, cheap Dog Ear Privacy Fence Boards around the outside, setting on 4X4 Post on Blocks. Not attached to the Trailer because she said if it was they would charge her more for taxes.

We get there, hooked chain to old Porch drug it off. Set Blocks down, got them square, got 2X6 along the Trailer, got other 2X6 up, checked for square, put Joist brackets on, realized we misfigured on number of Joist so we decided to put them 2 foot center and have one board over, was going to take it back. Put one 4X4 in the middle to braise it up there, didn't put a level on it just put it there.

BIL comes over. Did you attach it to the Trailer? No she didn't want to. Well it will still be shaky. Looks at center braise. That isn't straight up and down. I think 2X6 Joist are a waste of money, I used 2X4 12 foot Joist, 2 foot center on my Deck and it is just fine but maybe I don't know nothing. He then sees the extra 2X6, what are you going to do with that? Take it back. Well can I buy it off you? You will have to talk to your Mom it is hers. He goes in she wouldn't let him have it. He leaves.

She comes out can you use that other Joist? well I can take all of them out and make them 20" center and use all them. Do that so he will not worry about it. Put Deck Boards on have to cut one 4" to come even along the edge. BIL comes over seen that. Well why didn't you just let it over hang? He didn't realize we was going to put Fence Boards up. Got everything done yesterday but Hand Rails. We put in precut Step Runners, hadn't really put steps in before. My wife was having trouble getting the Boards to line up even though I had cut them square. Neither one of us was thinking.

This morning we was putting Hand Rails up. BIL comes over. First thing he noticed was the steps was a little at an angle. This explained why the Boards wouldn't line up but they still worked. We had all the scrap loaded in the Pickup. He asked what are you going to do with that? Going to take it home use it for Fire Starter. Oh instead of taking all the way back down there I can use it. I said fine take it. He leaves  I looked at my wife and said well evidently he didn't want it that bad, I'm not unloading it.

Ok the Deck is built. My MIL is Happy and so am I. As far as I figure all is good. Glad to be back home.

big rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Haha...that was good story! 
Needed a pic of deck with BIL standing on it...maybe another day. 
Bet your glad to be out of there. Best.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

I would surely use 2x6 joints.
And I've never seen any 1 by material on a deck or porch.
That just seems unsafe!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

thorn653 said:


> I would surely use 2x6 joints.
> And I've never seen any 1 by material on a deck or porch.
> That just seems unsafe!


 I was told 2X was over kill.

MIL is Happy, talking about moving down here and wants to bring the Porch no matter what.

big rockpile


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

You were right to insist on 2x6
The deck that was on my house was 10x8 and they had 9 posts set about 4 feet in the ground to support it.
The problem was, they used 2x4 joists..one on each end and 2 in the middle.
The 5/4 deck boards were spanning almost 5 ft.
Needless to say it was like walking on a trampoline.
Some renters we had in there built a ramp with pallets and plywood which was more or less a pile of rotted lumber in the end.
We tore all that out, and this summer built a 9x27 deck with a roof on it.
Concrete piers 4 feet in the ground, treated 2x10 ledger and Rim joists with 2x6 floor joists on 12" centers and 5/4 treated deck boards.
It feels way more solid than the old one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well my MIL is very Happy with what we did. She is wanting to move down here but wants to move the Porch too. 

big rockpile


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

big rockpile said:


> Well my MIL is very Happy with what we did. She is wanting to move down here but wants to move the Porch too.
> 
> big rockpile


I apologize for suggesting you build a stronger deck....lol
One can never win.


----------

